# Lift + Lodging



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't want to count..I'm scared to do that.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Every coin that didn't went into food, tax, insurance, flat rent n pets.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can count how much I didn't spend on snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Most of this post is from a couple years ago. Most is still true, I edited it a little bit though.

For myself? $728epic pass, $250 new board. $200 new boots. $250 bindings.. Pretty much annual. 120+ days so far. 80 on vail. 

Family, add mine for my wife too.... She usually gets some new clothes too so add $500 to that. She is at 45 days.

Son gets usually 3-5 boards a year, 3 new bindings, 3 new boots. Who knows how many outfits. Boards might total $800, bindings $500, boots$500 and new outfits about $500. His coaching is $5000. Travel for riding so far about $5000. He's at 150 days or so since October 

If you want to count the cost of living slopeside. fuck, that is about $30k a year for housing.

Spending endless hours/days/months on the mountains and traveling as a family is really all that matters and is priceless.... 

Now that he is getting older, the time we have spent together over the past 4 years while riding and traveling is becoming even more precious. Soon he will be off in his own life, my wife and I will be super happy that we took the time and $ to get to live a life like this with him. We got to live a "normal" life with our daughters and that time went by super fast too but there was just to little time spent as a family, a lot of it is off in school or at work when doing a mon-friday grind......

No regrets spending most of my money on the lifestyle we have been able to enjoy for the last 4 years.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

adding up the costs is kinda mind boggling but I would rather be broke with a good life than have lots of money with no living.....

Im gonna go get some slush now...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> adding up the costs is kinda mind boggling but I would rather be broke with a good life than have lots of money with no living.....
> 
> Im gonna go get some slush now...


Well said Argo!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Lift & lodging are probably the least of expenses

Family season's passes for the local mountain... Not used much because season was bust. On the plus side, next seasons will be cheap and heavily discounted.

Because of ^ most of my days were at Whistler, and I didnt have a season pass... so that was a LOT of dough. Not going to count that, but it was more than a seasons pass; I went every chance i got and whenever there was good snow.

Because of that ^^ i'm getting 2015-2016 for BOTH mountains for next season. 
Local = go weekdays after work + the odd weekend for a few laps or a chill day with beers at the local which i like. 
Whistler = every chance i get.

Gear... the only thing i bought new this yr for me was bindings. But i got a couple of boards used at really good prices. Gotta get boots for next season and probably replace some bindings because i bet the size wont match the boots.

Bought stuff for the wife too... the lil guy gets his own gear next yr.

Winter tires and alloys.

Roof racks.

A couple hotel nights and lots of gas.

I worked a LOT of hours last summer and saved vacation time and $ for the winter. That's the plan for this yr too. Definitely not cheap, but I file all that under "health"... as in mental health and sanity. Money well spent.

BTW we're getting a ft of fresh tomorrow.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Didn't really travel much this year due to the low snow. 

Only did:
-Whistler 4 nights (which pretty much breaks the bank)
-Big White weekend (but stayed @ friend's condo with discounted tickets)
-Red weekend (didn't even end up riding the conditions were so bad)

Otherwise it was days up at the local (Whitewater) with the seasons pass

Might invest in some back-country gear for next year so I can take advantage of the late season snow


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow some of you guys go all out! As a beginner I've been saving wherever possible, never staying overnight (always went one day at a time). I took advantage of Mountain Creek's $130 learn-to-ride program (3 days of lift, rental and lesson). For my wife, me and my daughter that was $390. My daughter liked it so much we got her another one so $520. Managed to score two more M Creek lift tickets from my friend for $10 each. Spent $530 total on gear but most of that was for my used snowboard and new bindings and boots. $1070 so far not including tolls/food/gas. 

My wife and daughter still have no gear (they're skiiers ugh why are skis so expensive) but next winter I'm going to do the Killington 4-day program where they give you rental, lift and lessons PLUS new gear at the end for $300 a person. The junior version includes lift tickets for an adult for the entire 4 days as well so our family of 3 will get 4 days on the slopes for $600 and walk away with two sets of new skis/bindings/boots at the end. There are definitely some deals to be had out there, as I could have probably spent double of what I did if I didn't plan ahead and commit to going multiple times.

I also joined a ski club thanks to the advice of some members here, so lodging in VT will be taken care of at a very reasonable fee! For my upcoming late-April VT trip (I'm going solo) depending on whether I go to Killington or Okemo, my lift and lodging should come in under $100 for 2 days at K'ton or $150 for 2.5 days at Okemo.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Somebody told me very early on,.. "Never do the math!" 
Since my first snowboard lesson,.. (Which only cost me $40 for everything! Lift, lesson, rental, and another $5 to rent a helmet!). I have come close to putting myself into financial ruin over this addiction/obsession. 

First two years I easily spent a small fortune first on gear. Then the individual day/evening lift tickets, riding our local mole hills. Add to that, gas, lodging, lift tickets, food, and time off work for several dozen weekend or holiday trips north to Boyne. :facepalm1: :dunno:

Then again, I can't remember anything I've spent money on that gave me near as much sheer pleasure, So,..? :shrug: 



Argo said:


> adding up the costs is kinda mind boggling but I would rather be broke with a good life than have lots of money with no living.....
> 
> ...





larrytbull said:


> Well said Argo!


Lol! Argo's _always_ like that! Just always mellow, laid back and chill! You would be hard pressed to find anyone with a better, all around, generally positive outlook and disposition! :huh:

My theory? It's that daily short hike he takes from his front door to some seriously sweet & awesome shredding that does it.  :laugh: It must be just enough time to get all Zen or sumpthin! 


:hairy:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This thread's got me curious to do the math for my up coming season, looking at 12th June - Early/mid Oct. Been collecting gear over the summer;

Equipment: 3 boards, 4 bindings (1 board+ bindings brand new, others good 2nd hand deals) new boots, helmet, goggles and jacket = $1950

Season pass for 3 mountains $999

I'm working at a local resort 27th June - 13th Sept. Should get 15-20 full days riding there, + 1 hour each working day, up to 2hours if it's quiet and management are in a good mood. 

Outside of that time I'm looking at spending a total of 30-40 days riding Queenstown and Mt Hutt, budgeting $1000 for accommodation, another $1000 for fuel. Throw in another $250 for days I want to ride where my pass doesn't cover (1/2 price tickets still) 

$5199NZD (about $4000USD) total for what will hopefully be around 65-75 days of riding when I combine my break times while working into 6 hour days. 

After doing the math, that sounds like it will be money well spent to me!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Two 30+ day trips to Colorado, 3 season tickets, equipment purchases, new vehicle, :hairy:








SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lift Tickets would be: 
Season pass for me and my niece= $700
Gransons ages 6, 4, & 3(with rentals for the 3 yr.old) $200
Food on lodge??
No road trip this season except for Big Sky=$85 with military discount. Finally met Stillz SBF member in person. Planning on taking lesson with him next season.
Bought a powder board Charlie Slasher 161= $307
All in all did not spend as much as last season. :happy:


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

$350 for season pass to mountain creek (bought it during the summer).
$180 for delux season parking pass
About $1500 on 3 new boards, 2 new pairs of bindings, 1 new pair of boots, and new goggles.
Food cost unknown.
I did do 3 overnight trips this season which came out to cost around $120 each time.
Then there are the miscelaneous costs like gas, board tuning, tolls, etc.

I figure around $3300 was spent on snowboarding this season.

Damn yo. Still worth it, though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Alot less than normaly this year because of the non-existent Winter in the PNW. No snowboarding trips that required plane tix, just 2 road trips to Mt. Bachelor and 1 to Mt. Hood. Other than that, very little spent on gas and lift tix. Didn't pay off my seasons pass for the 1st time ever. Even sold more boards than I bought this year for once.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Unlike many of the big dogs on here, I'm a normal dad with a terrible 50+hour a week labor job, 3 kids all boarders and lots of debt. 

So for me it was just one trip with my 2 boys. Our annual outing. This season we went to Mt Bohemia at the top of the UP of Michigan over looking lake superior. I got a great deal all 3 of us 5 days riding, 4 nights lodging, travel and misc. as $1200. 
Again that was for all 3 of us, so it breaks down to $400 ea, super sweet. 

All the other expenses I don't keep track of IE: season pass, gear, food, travel to our local hills. 
These are the costs of some great memories with my kids and even though it's up there in my world for others it's not a huge expense. I wouldn't trade it for anything though.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I luckily moved to Steamboat and my wife worked at the resort so we both got free season passes and its 15mins from my townhome. But all the years before that I spent well over $6k on trips to the mountains. Many times going to NC with just enough money for lift tickets, gas and food. I'd rather be broke and living my passion than have money and be miserable.


----------

